# need a crew this am.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My boat fish upper gal. Bay this am 20 bucks for gas buy your bait call me 2818149303.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> My boat fish upper gal. Bay this am 20 bucks for gas buy your bait call me 2818149303.


Very windy be careful


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

YES safety first north shoreline.


----------

